# 1.6 kills another turbo



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Central Cali has the greatest weather right now...sunny with temps around 72*. i found myself being followed this morning by a black mitsu Conquest.(or however you spell it) I looked in my rear view a little close and noticed the EvoV style front mount intercooler. i said to myself "what a day" i decide to get on the gas a little in 4th gear at about 45mph. no pick up in speed, but i only did it to get his attention....i decide to put it in 3rd and maintain speed....he his the gas and boosted right away. he was on my bumper and i knew i would loose a roll on with the guy. he gets on my ass and i threw it down to second and watched as he stayed right with me....not allowing me to go anywhere. the street merged into two lane finally and we had a chance to do a 15mph roll on....i got him good by maybe around 2 cars....and holding. he comes back to my bumper and gets off the gas. we get a light just after that. he had the left line. we both ideled his turbo screamed like a cat in heat. i was kinda scared.....light went green and we dumped our clutches and shoot acroos the intersection. he bogged out as his tires stoped burning, he double clutched but it was over....the sentra got off on another turbo. Boosting isnt always the best way to go unless you know how to stop turbo lag and bogging!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

A 90hp turbo motor with FMIC? i dont know about this one...maybe he just cant drive for shit...i'll leave this for other people to voice their opinion but as for me i am just not buying it


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

that hurts my heart. im sorry you dont believe me...and there very little i can do to prove it...i have no video(but im creating a mount for my sony handycam for times like that) im thinking hes not a good driver as well, and im guessing that if he wount have bogged out then he would have been closer or may have taken me...but oh well....when i come to san jose....we can run em


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey man, dont worry, i am definetly not hatin on your run. i have just never heard of a turbo motor that can keep up with a ga even if it has turbo lag. i guess you lucked out for this one....if i had a turbo motor that was doin 90hp like my GA then i dont know why i would be driving it...just my .02...and a nissan brother is always welcome down in silicon valley...to many hondas here...not much diversity.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I think the guy got caught sucking his own sausage or something because he should of made quick work of you! If it was me, as soon as you went to second you would've already been 20 car lengths back But a kill is a kill and I respect you for it (I Believe you).


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

thanks! im glad that someone thats so highly respected on the boards gives me props....hey! btw you are the reason im gonna turbo an sr20. just cause i hear about your ca18 being so strong from everyone...the project goes down soon...i will be posting from the start when i get my jdm sr20.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Cool! Build it and have fun........You only live once


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> * we both ideled his turbo screamed like a cat in heat. *


sorry to say...but if you were ideling then you wouldnt have heard his turbo cuz you have to have enough exahust gases for a turbo to run so your either mistaken or lying...but ill give you the benefit and say you were mistaken


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ideling as in ideling for a launch....i was at about 4000rpm. i didnt wanna say reving cause that like you hit the gas and come off to me...i said ideling instead....he was at a mid to high rpm, thats why i heard his turbo.....


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

oh...ok...thas good then


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

even revving my car doesn't spool any, so you can't tell it's turbo until it has load on it...............


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I have a friend here in dallas that has a modded conquest and that car will run mid to high 12's all day long. Sorry but I gotta raise the flag on this one.:bs:


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What the hell is a Conquest?? I give hih some props. My B12 could out launch many turbos, but then when they plan the power, they fly right by


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> What the hell is a Conquest??


 You're being sarcastic with this question, right?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ummm, no. I actually never heard of a Mitsu conquest. I know of many Mitsu's, but not that one.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's a starion with the dodge name!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i am with you, i never heard of it either, i heard of starion but no conquest


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

some turbo can be heard while others cant....my cousins 87 rx-7 turboII, you can hear his turbo if you put your ear by one of the mufflers....you can hear it spool if you take it to 3000rpms and that when you in your own car...different sounds for different cars. im sure you heard a bus or a desiel drive by....they spoooll like crazy. no matter what gear they are in or how fast they go...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how can you hear a turbo spool by listening to a muffler???????

Trucks spool like crazy because they're under load while driving. You simply can't rev a car at a standstill and hear the turbo spool..............I never have, even by modded 300z TTs


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

it would only seem obvious that you know more shit cause you have a 'custom turbo' but it suprises me that you dont understand the output noise of a god damn turbo. ive been around many turbo charged car....modded and stock. turbos make noise...some of the noise is constriced more than others....maybe in the case of you car and other...but for you to tell me that you cant hear a turbo spool from a simple engine rev is kinda kook-koo.

As for a sound from a turbo on idel....this is experienced on 87 rx-7 i was talking about. now his exhaust is no longer stock. basically straight through, and you can hear his compressor wheel treading exhaust air....im positive that that is the turbo because there non-turbo 87 does not make that same noise

heres my question...is it that you dont beleive me or is it that you just never experienced it????


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> You simply can't rev a car at a standstill and hear the turbo spool


 Some turbos can be heard spooling at idle, especially small ones or ones that are about to croak. You can hear most turbos spool on a car with open exhaust almost all the time even at 800rpm. So "maxpower559" you are right in a sense, but the average decent sized turbo will be very hard to hear because of the design of the exhaust system. Talk about trucks and buses, at idle you can hear their turbos because of their exhaust design. The bigger the exhaust, the more the chance you have of hearing the turbo whine a bit.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

first off I am going to say maxpower is a fool... . THERE IS NO WAY you outran is car even if his turbo DIDNT spool. the turbo conquest has a 2.6 litre engine... he needs NO boost to walk your ga16 car. I drive a GA and would not even expect to come away in this race. I dont htink he was racing... because that car puts down nearly 200hp RWD. Sorry. I dont buy it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm sayin maybe a T20 spools at idle, but no way the stock turbo on a conquest. I'm also saying, just because you can hear a turbo treading exhaust when you put your ear near the muffler doesn't mean you could hear it sitting in your car spooling up.

I've been around many turbo cars and own one right now. I'm gonna call BS, because even with my faulty wastegate and 1 psi I could smoke you.


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

my cousin has a conquest, and when the thing is actually running it ownz mustang gt's. unfortunately it only runs 1% of the time, other times its dealing with turba and exhaust manifold problems. one time it was so bad i beat him with an automatic 4cyl 626. if his car was runnin ok, then he woulda owned you, but those cars have alot of problems so i definately believe you took him


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The average car with a turbo and full exhaust system will not exhibit the whine of a turbo at idle. Maybe a supercharged car, but not a turbo, unless the exhaust system is mufflerless and only has a downpipe. But as far as him winning, it's a possibility if the car was raggedy. And if he honestly heard that turbo spooling at idle, something was wrong with the turbo. Once again, I give him the benefit of the doubt and concur. Hell, i lost one race that I knew I should have won against an SE-R with a 75-shot of drugs, but because of my total lack of concentration and showing off my engines ability to rev to 8500rpm, I got locked out of 2nd and got smoked, quickly. I made him pay for that (nastily), but a loss is a loss.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I agree with thw supercharger. my friends say they can here it a 1\4 mile away under load.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

oh definetly Shanker, I new this one guy that had a supercharger and when he punched it that thing screamed until the sound just faded out in the distance


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Hopefully I'll have a vid of mine up this weekend. My friend and I are doing the exhaust on it. That should put me at about 410rwhp.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Shanker, you got a supercharger? Oh yeh lately i have seen some cobras roll through here and they look sweet with that blue color you have.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Going 45mph and put it into 2nd. You don't like your car do you?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *Going 45mph and put it into 2nd. You don't like your car do you? *


Don't know about a GA16, but the SR20 travels up to a little over 60 in 2nd. Dropping to 2nd at 45 is not so drastic for me. Done it plenty of times on my old NX2000 even over 124,000 and still do it on my G20 and it only has 69,000.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Say "idel" one more time, I dare you!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

when i dont say anything on aim it says 'idel'


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i believe it says idle


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Mine can do 80 in 2nd. I did that scaring a friend one time. He wasnt ready for the pull.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

NismoPC said:


> *Don't know about a GA16, but the SR20 travels up to a little over 60 in 2nd. Dropping to 2nd at 45 is not so drastic for me. Done it plenty of times on my old NX2000 even over 124,000 and still do it on my G20 and it only has 69,000. *


My GA16i would do 62 in 2nd. Turbos will spool under no load. I don't know what world y'all come from. They whine when the spool. As for idle, he has a serious turbo problem.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> My GA16i would do 62 in 2nd.


 This I got to see! I'm going to take my 90 sentra with GA16I out today and dog the hell out of it tosee if it's anywhere possible to get to 62mph in 2nd gear on a flat street! It's a possibility, but I got to see this one for myself! I'll report back later with the findings............


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *My GA16i would do 62 in 2nd. Turbos will spool under no load. I don't know what world y'all come from. They whine when the spool. As for idle, he has a serious turbo problem. *


I know turbos whine when they spool smartass...........I own a turbo. My car doesn't whine at idle.....nor does it spool. So you're telling me, a car like a conquest or DET will spool at idle, creating boost? Suuuuuuuure.

oh, and 62 in 2nd? wow.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

chimike, any luck with that boost pressure???


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> My GA16i would do 62 in 2nd


 After testing my 1990 sentra with a good running GA16i I'm going say that GA16i powered car hitting 62 let alone 60 or just barely 55mph is:bs: . It hit it's rev limiter at what appeared to be 56mph and any fool out there revving a ga16i powered car in 2nd gear trying to do whatever is just what I said " A fool". That crap sounds like it's struggling and about to toss a rod or something. They're not designed for it! It's like revving a stock SR20DET to 11,000rpm:bs:


> Turbos will spool under no load.


 I'll have to agree with chimmike on this one because they do not! If you're referring to the wheels just spinning as spooling then they do that anyway. But the term "spooling" in the turbo world referres to a turbo being pushed into it's performance revolutions and flowing enough CFM to make the car's engine respond.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

> _ I'll have to agree with chimmike on this one because they do not! If you're referring to the wheels just spinning as spooling then they do that anyway. But the term "spooling" in the turbo world referres to a turbo being pushed into it's performance revolutions and flowing enough CFM to make the car's engine respond. [/B]_


_ 

They do if you have an anti-lag system on there! hehehe... not that I'm saying he does..._


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> They do if you have an anti-lag system on there! hehehe... not that I'm saying he does...


 You don't wanna be playing with anti-lag features on a street car anyway. My standalone has this feature and there's no need for it. And if he can hear the turbo spooling, then there's definitely no need for anti-lag because it means that there's a relatively small blower under that hood. Anti-lag shortens turbo life "Point-blank"


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *You don't wanna be playing with anti-lag features on a street car anyway. My standalone has this feature and there's no need for it. And if he can hear the turbo spooling, then there's definitely no need for anti-lag because it means that there's a relatively small blower under that hood. Anti-lag shortens turbo life "Point-blank" *


I know... just playing!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *chimike, any luck with that boost pressure??? *


not yet. I'm in the process of trying to procure a new wg actuator.

as for the 62 in 2nd......I was gonna pull BS on that too......not unless you're in a classic SER or something.....i mean, I can do 55 in 2nd in my B15........and it's the same trim level as the ga16 probably was....................................................

anyone that tells me a turbo on a normal car will whine at idle is a fool.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey I've been looking for that wastegate as well... we probably have the same turbo but apparently there's not individual part # for it. I guess you either buy the whole turbo or you scavenge one at a yard.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, the turbo is a small T28............it's not a nissan turbo either. I couldn't tell you what its from, other than that it looks to be no more than 3-5 months old.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh hmm... I remember seeing someone sell those actuators somewhere...

http://www.machv.com/mitoemwasac.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

$99? screw that, lol


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *I know turbos whine when they spool smartass...........I own a turbo. My car doesn't whine at idle.....nor does it spool. So you're telling me, a car like a conquest or DET will spool at idle, creating boost? Suuuuuuuure.
> 
> oh, and 62 in 2nd? wow. *


I didn't state that it will spool at idle. Errr, wait, I typed it wrong. I said that you can hear it at idle if there is a problems.

Hey boost-boy, FYI, I had a 4 speed manual. Different gearing from 5 speeds.
1st to 32mph
2nd to 62mph
3rd to 83? somewhere around there
4th to ????
I am not shitting you. That was the speed where I shifted when racing or when I needed to speed up real quickly to get on the highway. My fuel cut was off from factory, It would hit at 6800-7200rpm and the motor sounded fine. Anyway, I really didn't give a shit if I blew the motor. They are dirt cheap.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If the 4 speeds are different, then I guess this could happen. But the 5 speed ain't having it! I never owned a 4spd so, I cannot deny or confirm. You got me there.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys....btw...my cousins turbo rx-7, the wastegate spring or somehting like that...its not opening under hard work....cause no power... it will boost 6lbs but will cut power...and boost again...just bogging away.....idel idel idel idel idel....OH WAIT!!!!! idle!!!

BTWA: before you start grilling someone on a comment they made, its always good to read it a few times making sure you understand what they were trying to say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

very well said maxpower....leave the guy alone, if he said he beat him, then he beat him......the guy could have been a bad driver, missed a gear, or really bad turbo lag...all sorts of things coulda went wrong. Either way, if he said he did, then i believe you!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay I myself (not my cousin, friend, or Relative) Drive a CHRYSLER Conquest TSi along with my NX2000. I will say this. Either that quest was dying or he didnt know how to drive it. Maybe you raced an 1986 model or lower or somthing. But a widebody Conquest 2.6L turbo thats running well (very rare) will eat a GA16 like it was standing still, point blank. Conquest are easily made into 13 second cars with little modification. With a 0-60 in 5.9 seconds from the factory and more torque than HP somthing was wrong with it. Also My Quest came with 9 inch rear tires stock and limited slip. Oh and that front mount you saw was stock! The Point: Please do think for a second that you can get a Conquest just because you got that ONE because you will very quickly be made to look like a fool if you race another one I bet. (That is until he blows a head gasket! or his head cracks because of the jet valves!!)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> That is until he blows a head gasket! or his head cracks because of the jet valves!!)


 Yeah, jet valves do bite! My hyundai Excel was always giving me drama because of those things.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Anyone got a pic of a Conquest?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i know it sould have killed me with no problem, thats point @ hand...the reason i did this post. without a doubt that car should have KILLED me. But it didnt. i know if we lined em up again he better had kill me...up his boost/driving skills. i race many people all the time....but i dont post everyone of those races. i dotn post any of them. this is my first. it a special occasion. 

idel idel idel....6000rpm idle


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Thats a pic of a quest But its not a great one! Okay heres the part of the story you left out at the begining. The guy in the Conquest just finished racing a modded mustang GT and his head gasket went after he won the race. After which he pulls up beside you and you showed that you wanted to try him also. He says "Damn I wish my gasket didnt blow so I could embarass this guy". He also says in his mind "Damn those nissans are so fast yet also reliable". Then you proceeded to race him on his two cylinders and beat him.

Want to see a modded one in action??No n20 needed just a bigger turbo and slicks. Nuff Said.
http://www.eiptuning.com/video/conquest.mpg


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Boost boy...my ga16de gets up to 62mph on redline...its a 93 sentra e.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Is it 4 or 5 speed? And we were referring to the GA16i found in the 89-90 pulsars and sentras. My own would not go past 56mph because the limiter came on and that engine was at it's peak. Too much of that on that engine usually spells disaster.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I never had a problem redlining the GA16i daily. If there was about to be a problem, it was easy to tell ahead of time. I may of been a lucky one who had no problem beating the shit outta the motor.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

it was a ga16de...with one of the american transmission...i got a jdm tranny just before i crashed it and it would hit only 50mph or so in 2nd...but that bitch would go through gears soo fast compaired to other cars....it was kinda funny


----------

